# How can Sam wear the ring without being Noticed ??



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2003)

I still don't understand that


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 2, 2003)

because Saurons eye was not focusing on that area, it was looking constantly at Gondor (its main (but small) threat) (this was also where he thought that the ring was taken to) not at a small set of stairs where he didnt believe the ring (or anybody) would get moreso they would not/should not, get passed Shelob...

Thôl


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

Ive always wondered the same thing...

Its just because Sauron, being a stubborn thing, wont ever acept the fact that they wanna destroy the Ring. It may sound realy stupid on Sauron's part, and it is, but you gotta accept it


----------



## Huan (Mar 2, 2003)

Is it not because there is a small part of the Ephel Duath between him and Sauron ? I seem to remember Sam later (as he is on the other side of the mountains) saying something like "if i put the ring on now He'd see me".


----------



## Burb (Mar 4, 2003)

wouldnt sauron or even the ring-wraiths feel the precense of the ring in mordor? after all they followed the hobbits from the shire to rivendell.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 4, 2003)

They would, but Sauron is just completely ignorant to the fact that they want to destroy the ring. Sam said that, Huan, because if the Ring is put on IN Mordor, there could be absolutely no denying the Ring was ment to be destroyed. That's why Sauron sends the Nazgûl as fast as possible to Mt. Doom when Frodo puts the Ring on in Sammath Naur.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 5, 2003)

The biggest mistake Sauron made was not setting up any kind of guard at the foot of Mt. Doom, I know he thought no-one would get into Mordor but it is too big a risk to assume nobody would make it inside


----------



## Niniel (Mar 5, 2003)

Maybe it was because Sam had not put on the Ring long enough. But it's still a bit strange, because Frodo put it on on Amon Hen, Gandalf later said about that:


> 'Very nearly it was revealed to the Enemy, but it escaped.'


 And it only escaped because Gandalf 'spoke' to Frodo and told him to take the Ring off, so if he had not taken it off quickly enough Sauron would have noticed it. So it makes no sense that Sam wasn't noticed at all by Sauron.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 5, 2003)

*Yes*

Sam does say that he cant put it on in Mordor.

I dont think he actually wore it once inside Mordor.


----------



## Huan (Mar 5, 2003)

Morgul King you seem be saying that if the ring was put on in Mordor then "there could be no denying that it was meant to be destroyed", thus implying that Sauron and the Nazgul could feel the presence of the ring. Is this correct ?

If it is correct, what I would like to know is are you saying that a) a couple of hundred yards outside of Mordor over the mountains Sauron et all cannot feel the rings presence due to the very fact that it is outside of their stronghold, b) they can feel its presence but because it is not being worn actually inside of Mordor they think that no one is trying to destroy it or c) something else.

I personally think its a line of sight kind of thing. Large structures such as mountains can block......things. For instance when Frodo puts the ring on at Amon Hen Sauron was more likely to have seen him as he in a very visible place ie on the top of a hill.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 6, 2003)

*Hard*

Its hard to imagine Sauron, physically 'seeing' Frodo more because he was on a hill.


----------



## Gandalf White (Mar 6, 2003)

Here's my 2 cents! 

1. Sauron had his total concentration on the siege of Gondor, because he thought the Ring was there.

2. He never really bothered to look that way anyway, thinking no one could get past Shelob. (Can't remember where this quote is.)

3. And of course he never thought of It being destroyed. 

Put together they form a very strong argument.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

> Here's my 2 cents!
> 
> 1. Sauron had his total concentration on the siege of Gondor, because he thought the Ring was there.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree, I read someone im (not quite sure where) that Sauron never imagined anyone would want to destroy the Ring, just that they would use it for their own purposes. It's hard for one who graves strength and power to think others would do something different.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 30, 2003)

I believe that you all are also missing out on the fact that around the same time that Sam put on the ring, Pippen was looking into the Palantir and having a staring match with the Big Eye. Therefore, as far as Sauron was concerned....the Hobbit he was looking for was in Rohan and making his way toward Gondor.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 30, 2003)

Thats the best explanation i could ever come up with. Thanx Elbereth. Sauron would probly find it hard to believe that if Saruman has posesion of a Hobbit, his Ring could be anywhere but Isengard.


----------



## Dimatron (Mar 31, 2003)

*Something else...*

I dont remember Bilbo or Frodo mention anything a bout a strong sence of hearing when wearing the Ring.
Sam vision was reduced but he could actually hear the orcs fighting right on top of Cirith Ungol


----------



## Greenwood (Jan 10, 2004)

Since the subject of this thread has come up on two recent threads on other topics and since -K- found this thread on the topic, I thought I would bump it forward with the following that I have already posted on those threads.

There are only two places in the books where Sauron is aware of someone wearing the Ring and in both cases they are special places and/or circumstances. The first is at Amon Hen, the Seat of Seeing, obviously a special place:



> And suddenly he felt the Eye. There was an eye in the Dark Tower that did not sleep. He knew that it had become aware of his gaze. A fierce eager will was there. *It leaped towards him; almost like a finger he felt it, searching for him. Very soon it would nail him down, know just exactly where he was.* Amon Lhaw it touched. It glanced upon Tol Brandir -- he threw himself from the seat, crouching, covering his head with his gray hood.
> .....
> ..... He took the Ring off his finger. He was kneeling in clear sunlight before the high seat. *A black shadow seemed to pass like an arm above him; it missed Amon Hen and groped out west, and faded.* ....
> 
> _from The Breaking of the Fellowship in FOTR, emphasis added_



Even at Amon Hen, Sauron did not know exactly where the Ring was, merely that someone in that direction was wearing it and *looking* toward Barad-dur. Remember, after Frodo leaves the Seat of Seeing he puts the Ring back on to make his getaway from everyone down at the boats. Sauron is unaware of him then.

The second time Sauron is aware of Frodo wearing the Ring is at the Cracks of Doom, the very place wear the Ring was forged.



> And far away, *as Frodo put on the Ring and claimed it for his own*, even in Sammath Naur the very heart of his realm, the Power in Barad-dur was shaken, and the Tower trembled from its foundations to its proud and bitter crown. The Dark Lord was *suddenly* aware of him, and his Eye piercing all shadows looked across the plain to the door he had made; *and the magnitude of his own folly was revealed to him in a blinding flash, and all the devices of his enemies were at last laid bare.* ...
> 
> _from Mount Doom in ROTK, emphasis added_



Not only has Frodo put the Ring on at Mount Doom, but he has *claimed it for himself*, knowing full well what it is. No one has done this before.

When Sam wears the Ring in the Pass of Cirith Ungol, this is not a special place and he does not claim it.


----------

